

Rando app alternative – PhotoSuerte - dangerden
http://photosuerte.com

======
manuletroll
Yet another site with no description at all of what the app does. This trend
is getting old. It's a shame because the principle is nice:

 _PhotoSuerte is the popular app that lets you chat with others all through
the use of photos. Simply snap a picture and instantly it will be sent
anonymously to someone at random located around the world. Once that person
responds you can go back and forth with photos._

Though as it seems to requires logging in with a facebook account, I'll pass.

~~~
dangerden
Facebook, Twitter, Vkontakte auth is required by Apple guidelines. In fact the
app doesn't do anything specific. Just a random photo chat. A little bit of
fun.

------
dangerden
It was featured in Russia recently. Seems like there is a chance to beat them
with US / EU guys :-)

